# White ink issue



## aliano7 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi.
I just started dtg printing.
Epson 1390. Ink from china supplier.
Attached an example of white ink on black tee with various settings on RIP.
Printed color on white tee was fine.
But white ink seems so faint and off.
Can any experts point out whats wrong base on the attached image please?


----------



## JimboG (Jan 13, 2008)

We will need to know a few other things. What type of shirt are your using? What is your Pretreatment and curing process?


----------



## aliano7 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi.

Thanks for responding

100% cotton tees
- heatpress 160c 15secs
- pretreatment spray
- heatpress 160c 15secs
- dry
- print white


----------



## JimboG (Jan 13, 2008)

The first thing that I do when the white looks faded is apply more pretreat. Make sure you are using a recommended dark pretreat like Firebird Dark, make sure after you spray and heat you feel it and ensure that the fabric is dry to the touch, because if the shirt is wet with pretreat then you will get this effect also.


----------



## aliano7 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks jimbog. I shall test it out a few more times. I hope its not lousy ink or pretreatment solution....


----------



## Embellisher (Jun 21, 2017)

China ink is good most of the time, but the inconsistency kills me. I got some bad ink and their reply was " sorry sir, please take ink as is and next order we give you discount..."

I agree try more pretreatment. 
I would also try to get a cotton q-tip and dip it in the paint and manually put the white paint on the garment to see if it is really opqaue or if it is defective paint.

Please let us know your results.


----------



## aliano7 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks embellisher.

Now the supplier is saying i got the pretreatment liquid from them is for colored ink on black tees.

I need to get another type of pretreatment liquid for white ink on black tees.

So.... is this load of bs or is this true?


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

Hii 
Make sure you after using spary just feel it and protect that fabric is dry to the touch, because if it is dank with pre treat then you will also found an effect.


----------



## Embellisher (Jun 21, 2017)

aliano7 said:


> Thanks embellisher.
> 
> Now the supplier is saying i got the pretreatment liquid from them is for colored ink on black tees.
> 
> ...



Answer: All DTG have to have a mask/base/primer/pretreatment (whatever you call it.) I call it pretreatment my buddies call is masking,. All it is is laying down a mist of chemical that will make the ink bond to the fibers of the garment. If you do white shirt you pretreat and print colors with no underbase white. if you print on black tee you will need to pretreat then lay down white then colors. i have never done pretreatment for white then colors on the same tee.


----------



## Brodyh (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey everyone,
First, you in advance for all your help. I ordered some shirts and i noticed all the ones with white ink came out extremely blotchy and rough. The company that made them said they look good, however i wanted to get some other opinions. I have bought a lot of dark garments with white ink or shopped around and I've seen a lot that are much more sleek, smooth and vibrant looking.

There is no manage attachments option for me when posting i will try and post a photo of the shirt asap

Thank you


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

To me this looks like either a pre-treat issue or the white heads are getting clogged.


----------

